# Η μπάρα



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Αν είστε πότες και περάσατε για κοκτέιλ, ήρθατε σε λάθος μέρος. Η συζήτηση εδώ θα είναι για τα σύμβολα */ \* και *|*.

Πρώτα να ξεμπερδεύουμε με τα αγγλικά ονόματά τους όπως τα έχει συγκεντρώσει η Wikipedia:

*/*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slash_(punctuation)
slash; stroke; slant; forward slash; forward stroke; diagonal; virgule κ.ά.
Suggested: John Peel's Home Truths programme on BBC Radio 4 (UK) broadcast the suggestion from a 6-year-old contributor to use 'zig' for the forward slash and 'zag' for the backslash, the two forming a zigzag. (Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να το συμπεριλάβω.)

Σαν να μην έφταναν τα παραπάνω υπάρχει και η solidus (ή shilling mark):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solidus_(punctuation)
Αυτή είναι ακόμα πιο πλαγιαστή και χρησιμοποιείται για κλάσματα: *∕ ⅞*
Για την ακρίβεια, μπορεί να είναι δύο ξεχωριστοί χαρακτήρες: υπάρχει και division slash και fraction slash!

*\*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backslash
Άλλα ονόματα: reverse solidus, oblique, slosh, reverse slash, backslant κ.ά.

*|*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_bar
The *vertical bar (|)* has various names including the pipe (by the Unix community), verti-bar, vbar, vertical line, vertical slash, or divider line by others. 
The *broken bar (¦)* is a separate character.


Να ’ρθουμε τώρα στο ελληνικό τρελοκομείο. Και να πω, πρώτα απ’ όλα, ότι ο όρος *πλάγια κάθετος* είναι οξύμωρο και δεν θα τον ξαναδείτε εδώ. Στην τυπογραφία η πλάγια γραμμή (/) είναι γνωστή σαν *μπάρα*. Έτσι τη βρίσκω σε παλιό βιβλίο τυπογραφίας και στην εισαγωγή του ΛΝΕΓ — σκέτη μπάρα. Στο λήμμα *μπάρα* το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει: κατακόρυφη ή λοξή γραμμή που χωρίζει λέξεις, μουσικούς φθόγγους, αριθμούς κ.λπ. Παράδειγμα: διπλή μπάρα ‖.
Στο Σχολικό το μπερδεύουν λίγο περισσότερο. Στην εισαγωγή:
‖ διπλή κατακόρυφη γραμμή
/ πλάγια γραμμή, μπάρα
Στο λήμμα *μπάρα*: κατακόρυφη τυπογραφική γραμμή.
Στο ΛΚΝ:
*μπάρα* (τυπ.) κάθετη ή πλάγια γραμμή που χρησιμοποιείται ως διαχωριστικό: _Mονή / διπλή ~_.
Στην εισαγωγή του λεξικού χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι _πλάγια γραμμή_ και _δύο κάθετες γραμμές_.
Στο Μείζον:
κάθετη ή λοξή γραμμή που χωρίζει στίχους κτλ. | πληθ. μπάρες, δύο κάθετες γραμμές που χωρίζουν τις διάφορες σημασίες των λέξεων σε λεξικό.


Με βάση τα παραπάνω (συν διάφορα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα) προτείνω:

*slash (/)* = πλάγια μπάρα (ή σκέτη μπάρα, όπου επιτρέπεται η συντόμευση)
*double slash (//)* = διπλή πλάγια (μπάρα)
*backslash (\)* = ανάστροφη μπάρα
*vertical bar (|)* = κάθετη μπάρα (το σκέτο «κάθετος» μπορεί να μπερδέψει αυτούς που λένε «κάθετος» και εννοούν «πλάγια μπάρα», π.χ. γλωσσάρι της Microsoft), κατακόρυφη μπάρα
*double vertical bar (‖)* = διπλή κάθετη (μπάρα), διπλή κατακόρυφη μπάρα
*broken bar (¦)* = διακεκομμένη κάθετη (θα τη βρείτε και σαν «διακεκομμένη μπάρα»), διακεκομμένη κατακόρυφη μπάρα​
Δεν προσπαθώ να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν. Απλώς, αφού όλοι τα ορίζουν όπως τους κατέβει και βολεύονται, κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο εδώ.


*Χρήση της πλάγιας μπάρας*

Αυτή με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως τυπογραφικά και μ’ αυτήν θα ασχοληθώ εδώ. Χρησιμοποιείται:
Για κλάσματα (εκτός αν χρησιμοποιηθεί η διαγώνια γραμμή, η solidus): 1/2, ½.
Με τη σημασία του «ανά»: 80 χλμ/ώρα, 24/7.
Για βραχυγραφίες: Α/θμια, Η/Υ, Α/Π (=S/S).
Σε ημερομηνίες: 20/1/2008, 9/11. Αλλά: στο ΦΕΚ 164/05-08-2008 ο Νόμος 3689/2008.
Για τη δήλωση της προφοράς: /ˈblɑːblɑː/ (εναλλακτικά μέσα σε τετράγωνες αγκύλες [ˈblɑːblɑː]).
Για παράλληλους τύπους, εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις κ.τ.ό. (σαν διαζευκτικό «ή»): ο/η συμβολαιογράφος, ειλικρινά / -ώς, ή/και, είμαι βρεγμένος / παγωμένος ως το κόκαλο.
Στις διευθύνσεις του διαδικτύου: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/index.php (με διπλή πλάγια μπάρα μετά το χουτουτουπού)
Για να δηλώσει αλλαγή γραμμής (συνήθως για να χωρίζει στίχους ποιήματος που δεν χωρίζονται με κανονική αλλαγή γραμμής): Σαν έτοιμος από καιρό, σα θαρραλέος, / αποχαιρέτα την, την Αλεξάνδρεια που φεύγει.​Οι κειμενογράφοι (σαν το Word ή τα πλαίσια κειμένου στα φόρουμ και τα μπλογκ) και τα προγράμματα σελιδοποίησης είναι δασκαλεμένα να θεωρούν την μπάρα συνεκτικό στοιχείο. Αν μια ενότητα με μπάρα βρεθεί στο τέλος μιας γραμμής, το πρόγραμμα _δεν_ θα τη χωρίσει κρατώντας επάνω την μπάρα και στέλνοντας το δεύτερο συστατικό μέρος στην επόμενη γραμμή, δηλαδή _δεν_ θα δώσει ποτέ αυτό:
Μπλα μπλα μπλα, μπλα μπλα, μπλα ή/
και μπλα.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε περιπτώσεις όπως είναι οι εναλλακτικές επιλογές ή οι στίχοι, βάζουμε κενά διαστήματα αριστερά και δεξιά από την μπάρα, αλλιώς το πρόγραμμα θα στείλει κάποια τεράστια ενότητα ολόκληρη στην επόμενη γραμμή αφήνοντας τεράστια κενά στη θέση της. (Αυτό να κάνετε και σε μηνύματα στο φόρουμ. Μη γράφετε «ο διευθυντής / διοικητής / προϊστάμενος» *χωρίς* τα διαστήματα γιατί το πρόγραμμα έχει εντολή να κόβει τέτοιες ενότητες αυθαίρετα.)

Στην τυπογραφία, εκεί που αρχίζουν να παίζουν και άλλες λεπτομέρειες, υπάρχουν διάφορα μικροπροβλήματα, όπου συχνά οι λύσεις δίνονται με παρέμβαση του διορθωτή. Αλλά δεν θα σας ζαλίσω (τώρα) με αυτά. Παρατηρήσεις; Γράψτε κάτω από την μπάρα.


----------



## kostis57 (Nov 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> *vertical bar (|)* = κάθετη μπάρα (το σκέτο «κάθετος» μπορεί να μπερδέψει αυτούς που λένε «κάθετος» και εννοούν «πλάγια μπάρα», π.χ. γλωσσάρι της Microsoft)



Ορθότερα: «κατακόρυφη». Το «κάθετος» (perpendicular) προϋποθέτει τον προσδιορισμό του «προς / σε τι» ενώ οι έννοιες «οριζόντιο» και «κατακόρυφο» είναι αυτοτελείς . Ίσως αυτό αποτελέσει θέμα για άλλο νήμα γιατί είναι ένα λάθος που γίνεται συχνά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι αυτό το λάθος είναι πολύ συχνό, και ενοχλητικό για όσους έχουν γνώσεις μαθηματικών.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 29, 2008)

kostis57 said:


> Ορθότερα: «κατακόρυφη». Το «κάθετος» (perpendicular) προϋποθέτει τον προσδιορισμό του «προς / σε τι» ενώ οι έννοιες «οριζόντιο» και «κατακόρυφο» είναι αυτοτελείς . Ίσως αυτό αποτελέσει θέμα για άλλο νήμα γιατί είναι ένα λάθος που γίνεται συχνά.



Έχει ήδη συζητηθεί εν μέρει εδώ, από σπόντα!

Είμαι υπερβολική, το ξέρω, αλλά η επανάληψη της λέξης _μπάρα_ τόσες φορές μου την έκανε εντελώς αντιπαθή. Δεν έχουμε καμιά λιγότερο κακόηχη λέξη; Πλάγια γραμμή, λοξή γραμμή; (αλλά _αντίστροφη λοξή γραμμή_, πάει πολύ!)

Επί της ουσίας, καλά τα λες, μόνο αυτό το 24/7 που έχει γίνει τελευταία της μόδας δεν χωνεύω. Ίσως γιατί στο χ/y έχω συνηθίσει (εκτός των ημερομηνιών) να υπονοείται μια διαίρεση.

(θυμάστε το στιχάκι του ΒΑΡ-ΒΑΡ; «Το όνομά μου είναι Βαρβάρα, βάρα βάρβαρέ μου βάρα»)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσουμε από την αντίληψη ότι στη γλώσσα έξω από τα μαθηματικά θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε τη χρήση του _κάθετος_ μόνο σε σχέση με κάτι άλλο. Την ίδια συζήτηση είχα προχτές με τον Ζάζουλα (έχετε τους χαιρετισμούς του) όταν του είπα, σε σχέση με έναν προβληματισμό μας για τις μπάρες (ετούτες εδώ, όχι τις άλλες) ότι θα του αφιέρωνα σχετικό σημείωμα. Όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _κάθετος_ αντί για _κατακόρυφος_, ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι εννοεί _κατακόρυφος_ και σε σχέση με τι. Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν τα _κάθετη πτώση, κάθετη ολοκλήρωση, κάθετος άξονας, κάθετος διαχωρισμός, κάθετη εφόρμηση, κάθετη θέση, κάθετες αγορές_ κ.ά. — δυστυχώς ούτε η _κάθετη διαφωνία_. Ας κρατήσουν τα μαθηματικά τη σαφήνειά τους. Η υπόλοιπη γλώσσα εξελίσσεται με τις δικές της αυθαιρεσίες. Τουλάχιστον, ας σταματήσουμε να λέμε _κάθετο_ μια λοξή γραμμή. 

@elsa: Οι μπάρες είναι για τους λεβέντες. Η συζήτηση εδώ (όπου βλέπεις αποφεύγω να λέω συνέχεια τη λέξη μπάρα ή τη βάζω σε παρενθέσεις) είναι για τις μπάρες, οπότε αναπόφευκτες είναι και οι επαναλήψεις. Ακόμα και σε μια συζήτηση για τις σοκολατίνες, κάποια στιγμή θα βαριόσουν τη σοκολατίνα (αν κι εγώ τις μπάρες τις εμίσησα, τις σοκολατίνες ποτέ).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 29, 2008)

Και _κάθετη απογείωση_, για να συμπληρώσω την συλλογή σου.

Η συχνή επανάληψη όλα τα κάνει άνοστα αλλά μερικές λέξεις, σαν αυτήν, είναι από μόνες τους κακόηχες. (Πάντως ούτε εγώ θα βαριόμουν την σοκολατίνα όσες φορές κι αν την έγραφες, ακόμα καλύτερα αν μου την σερβίριζες!)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 29, 2008)

Και η σημαντικότερη οδηγία για σωστή χρήση:
Κάτσε κάτω απ' τη μπάρα!


----------



## kostis57 (Nov 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσουμε από την αντίληψη ότι στη γλώσσα έξω από τα μαθηματικά θα πρέπει να βλέπουμε τη χρήση του _κάθετος_ μόνο σε σχέση με κάτι άλλο.


Όποιος δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τη διαφορά ή μπερδεύεται ας το λέει όπως θέλει. Για τους υπόλοιπους όμως που γνωρίζουν, αυτοί γιατί να μην κάνουν τη διάκριση και να ισοπεδώνουν δύο λέξεις με παρεμφερή αλλά απολύτως διακριτή έννοια; Τι έχει να κερδίσει η γλώσσα; 
Για παράδειγμα, εγώ δε γνωρίζω τη διαφορά μεταξύ «ιού» και «μικροβίου» και χρησιμοποιώ τους όρους αδιακρίτως. Να ισχυρίζομαι ότι «έξω από την ιατρική» αυτά είναι ταυτόσημα;
Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα των σημείων στίξης, η χρήση του «κάθετος» έχει ήδη καθιερωθεί και, ως συνήθως, κάθε πρόταση για αλλαγή του όρου θα πέσει στο κενό. Συνεπώς: ναι στην «κάθετη μπάρα»!


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοεί ο Κώστας57 παραπάνω, αλλά είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός απέναντι στο όλο σκεπτικό του αρχικού ποστ, διότι κτγμ ο όρος "κάθετος" για το / είναι καρακαθιερωμένος. Το σύμβολο / υπάρχει παντού και χρησιμοποιείται πλατιά, σε αντίθεση με το άλλο που δεν ξέρω να το παρουσιάσω απ'αυτό εδώ το πληκτρολόγιο, και το παίρνω με κοπυπάστωμα, εννοώ το |. Αρα, αν κάποιο πρέπει ναλλάξει όνομα, πρέπει να είναι το σπανιότερο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

Για την ανάστροφη [\], και το λαϊκό "ξαπλωτή κάθετος" (οκ, οξύμωρο, αλλά το τρελοκομείο συνεννοείται).


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Πρώτα, να ομολογήσω ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η κάθετος (|), όταν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι μια γραμμή κατακόρυφη προς την οριζόντια ευθεία της γραμμής του κειμένου, δεν είναι ακριβής όρος. Αλλά, επειδή δεν με ενοχλεί η κατακόρυφος, την _πρόσθεσα_ στο αρχικό κείμενο.

Επίσης, είπα ότι δεν προσπαθώ να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν. Όσοι θέλουν να λένε «κάθετο» την / έχουν το δικαίωμα, αλλά όχι την ευλογία μου. Ευτυχώς, προς το παρόν, δεν έχουν ούτε την ευλογία των λεξικών και ελπίζω ποτέ να μην την αποκτήσουν. (BTW, Ιταλοί και Ισπανοί τη λένε barra και οι Γάλλοι barre oblique.) Πάντως, το νήμα δεν το άνοιξα για να επιβάλω ορολογία. Άλλοι ήταν οι προβληματισμοί και θα έρθουν αργότερα.

Όσο για την «ξαπλωτή κάθετο», το σχόλιό μου:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 30, 2008)

:)) χριστιανέ μου, κυριακάτικα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Έχει δίκιο ο sarant όταν σχολιάζει πως «ο όρος "κάθετος" για το */* είναι καρακαθιερωμένος». Τον χρησιμοποιούμε πολύ ακόμη και στον προφορικό λόγο (ιδίως σε τεχνοκρατικά, μανατζερίστικα ή άλλα φρικώδη περιβάλλοντα) — και πάντα εννοούμε το */*, απλούστατα επειδή αυτό το σύμβολο χρησιμοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων (όλα τα άλλα δεν έχουν παρά μόνον κάποια άκρως περιθωριακή ή εξειδικευμένη χρήση). Οι δικές μου προτάσεις:
*slash (/)* = κάθετος (ουσ. θηλ.)
*double slash (//)* = διπλή κάθετος
*backslash (\)* = ανάστροφη διαγώνιος
*vertical bar (|)* = κατακόρυφος (ουσ. θηλ.)
*double vertical bar (‖)* = διπλή κατακόρυφος
*broken bar (¦)* = διακεκομμένη κατακόρυφος
*solidus* *(∕)* = κλασματική διαγώνιος (γραμμή)​Όπως κι ο nickel, έτσι κι εγώ δεν προσπαθώ να προσηλυτίσω κανέναν. Απλώς θεωρώ αυτό το νήμα μια εξαίρετη ευκαιρία για να συζητήσουμε το θέμα και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.

Τέλος, να προσθέσω ότι όταν η κάθετος διαχωρίζει ισότιμα μέρη του λόγου (κάτι σα σύνδεσμος ένα πράμα), εγώ βάζω πάντα κενά εκατέρωθεν (π.χ. "πότε δένει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι;" = "πότε αράζει / ελλιμενίζεται / προσορμίζεται το πλοίο;"). Ορθότερο είναι στην ηλεκτρονική κειμενογράφηση να χρησιμοποιούνται τα λεγόμενα "1/4 Em Spaces" (Insert > Symbol > Special Characters στο Word 2003), που είναι στενότερα των κλασικών κενών διαστημάτων. Κενά εκατέρωθεν της καθέτου (πλήρη, όμως, σε αυτή την περίπτωση — ή ακόμη ακόμη και Em Spaces) βάζω και όταν δηλώνει αλλαγή γραμμής. Όταν η κάθετος διαχωρίζει μόνον εναλλακτικές καταλήξεις στην ίδια λέξη (π.χ. "καλά/-ώς") ή τους αγγλισμούς _ο/η_ και _ή/και_, τότε δεν βάζω καθόλου κενά. Ομοίως και σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες χρήσεις της που αναφέρει ο nickel στο εδάφιο που φέρει τον (παραπλανητικό) τίτλο «χρήση της πλάγιας μπάρας» (της ποιας;!).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

Να προσθέσουμε για την απόδοση της λ. _slash _και την προτιμώμενη από τον ΕΛΟΤ (βλ. π.χ. ΕΛΟΤ 402, σελ. 50): _βακτηρία _ή _δεξιοπλαγία_. Σχετικά και από την ΕΛΕΤΟ στο Ορόγραμμα 55, στη συζήτηση για το _and/or _(θέμα για το οποίο βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...στική-διάζευξη&p=109876&viewfull=1#post109876).

Με την ευκαιρία, αντιγράφω τις σχετικές ορολογικές αντιστοιχίσεις από το βιβλίο _Στοιχεία της Τυπογραφικής Τέχνης _(2η έκδ.): *virgule (/)* = βακτηρία
*backslash (\) *= οπισθοκλινής βακτηρία 
*bar ή caesura (|)* = κάθετος γραμμή ή τομή
*double bar (‖) *= διπλή κάθετος
*pipe (¦)* = διακεκομμένη κάθετος 
*solidus (∕)* = κλασματική γραμμή​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Για χάρη ερευνητικής πληρότητας (και μόνο) όσον αφορά τους διάφορους όρους που έχουν κατά καιρούς προταθεί, και ΟΧΙ επειδή πρόκειται για έγκυρο έργο (ή για εδραιωμένη χρήση), να προσθέσω ότι ο Κρασανάκης (δεν γνωρίζω εάν εκτός αυτού κι άλλοι) έχει χρησιμοποιήσει το «μεσοκάθετος»:
Η μεσοκάθετος (/) 
Με το σημάδι αυτό σημειώνεται η συντομογραφία, π.χ.:_ Θεσ/νίκη = Θεσσαλονίκη_, _γυμν/ρχης = γυμνασιάρχης_​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Πάντως μπορείτε nickel να αλλάξετε το "Συζητήσεις ... κάτω από την μπάρα" του Discussing anything under the sun σε "Συζητήσεις ... κάτω από την /".:twit:


----------

